# Bipod



## walkinboss01 (Jul 29, 2013)

I was considering picking up a bipod for a bolt action 22. I don't do any kind of competitive shooting or anything, but I'm looking for a decent one. I'm looking for one that mounts to the sling stud, and swivels. I have read that the Harris bipod's are the best, but they are also pretty high priced. Do any of y'all have one similar that you've had good results with? Thx-


----------



## ben300win (Aug 21, 2013)

Harris 25c all the way.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 23, 2013)

Harris or Caldwell


----------



## snake reaper (Jan 12, 2014)

Bog pod


----------



## Wheelep (Oct 21, 2015)

I like the Harris


----------

